# Need help finding sensitive stomach dry food



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

My 4 yr old male GSD (approx 110 lbs) has recently started having a BIG problem with gas. He's had a few, much less severe problems a few times over the last year, but nothing like this!!

We presently feed him (and our other 2 GSD's) Orijen adult formula, which we have been using for years now. I know they have changed their formula but we still are on the old one. After a little online research, one of the suggestions is to switch to a higher quality diet. Don't think there is a better dry food than Orijen. My vet said that this problem can occur even after being on the same food for a long time and suggested trying charcoal biscuits.

I know that gas can occur for reasons other than food, but I'm not too worried about bloat since he seems 'fine' and in no distress and if he had worms, my other 2 would have them as well, which they don't.

My thoughts are to change to a sensitive stomach food. Can anyone suggest one? And....can anyone let me know what other 'remedies' they have come up with for this SMELLY problem.

THX!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I might give probiotics a try for a while, see if that helps. California Naturals is a decent food with a small list of ingredients and it worked well for my female when she had digestive issues. California Naturals makes a grain-free kibble now, if that's how you feed. I just bought a bag of it but have not tried it out on my dogs yet.


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks Leah. I was just reading about California Naturals. Think I'm going to run out today to get a small bag since alot of SNOW is coming... As far as probiotics - obviously have heard about them, but what form do they come in? I've also heard to try soy yogurt.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

just my opinion....i wouldnt jump the gun on the limited ingredient foods, as most compromise meat content (especially compare to what they had been eating). maybe orijen just doesnt work any more, but there are some other grain free foods (if thats what you prefer) that might be worth a shot if the probiotics dont help.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> just my opinion....i wouldnt jump the gun on the limited ingredient foods, as most compromise meat content (especially compare to what they had been eating). maybe orijen just doesnt work any more, but there are some other grain free foods (if thats what you prefer) that might be worth a shot if the probiotics dont help.


I agree but I have a suggestion on a food. I often recommended foods that many people don't have easy access to but why don't you try Canine Caviar Chicken & Millet. That is a super food and a good value. In NJ you can find it almost anywhere.


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just switched my 5 yr old male GSD from Orijen adult regular to Acana Grasslands (grain-free lamb based). He's always had digestive issues and I had a tough time finding a food that worked for him. He managed well on Orijen, but I thought I'd give the Acana a try once I had access to it. It works way better for him with his stomach. I've still got my other dog on Orijen, but I'm happy I made the switch for my sensitive dog. I switched him over in 3 days and his stool was great on day 1 (part of why I did such a quick switch). I also liked that both foods are from the same company and the Acana grain-free are still very high quality, just a little lower meat content & protein %. I also give my dogs the NOW stabilized acidophilus (3 billion) - I get it at a local health foods store and it helps my younger dog a lot.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe you can try TOTW?

Their Lamb formula and their Salmon formula do not contain chicken or grains.

This is a thread I started about the 4 formulas they have. Good luck to you!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/144385-totw-formulas.html


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

thank you all so much for the ideas. I actually do have some Arcana here - it was suggested to me since the Orijen's protein content (AND price) had increased. I never got any further than adding a little to the Orijen. Maybe I'll try that before I go any further.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Digestive Aids for Dogs: Vetri-Probiotic BD? Digestive Aid at Drs. Foster & Smith

This is the probiotic I have used with my dogs in the past. Good luck with the gas problem. If you find a kibble that works for him, let me know. I may have to switch my husband over to it.


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

too funny!!! If it works on your husband, I'll have to try it on mine, hehe.....

I'll let you know what happens. I'm going to try the Arcana that I have first but will get the probiotics anyway.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

you can try *Royal Canin Sensitivity control*
a few dogs and cats that go to the clinic where I work eat this and the results are really good. 

"Royal Canin diet canine Sensitivity Control has been formulated to assist in the management of dietary hypersensitivity and dietary intolerance. It is also suitable for the management of some types of diarrhoea and has been clinically proven to be effective in the dietary management of idiopathic chronic colitis, atopic dermatitis and acute gastroenteritis."


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

First mate makes a couple of very clean dog foods. They are a little light on meat but are extremely well made.

Potato, lamb meal, tomato pomace, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potassium chloride, methionine, choline chloride, calcium propionate, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, minerals (zinc, iron, manganese, copper, iodine, cobalt, selenium), vitamins (vitamin E, riboflavin, niacin, d-pantothenic acid, thiamine, vitamin A, pyridoxine, biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12, vitamin D3), glucosamine


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions. GSD owners are the best! I'm going to cut down on the Orijen for now & add some Arcana (since I already have some in the house). I'm going to get the probiotics and hopefully this change will do the trick. If not, guess I have to start changing his foods around. 

I'll keep you posted


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I know you've already gotten several suggestions but I thought I would throw my .02 in  

My first thought is that the Orijen is just too rich of a food for him. Perhaps something that isn't quite as rich might help with the tummy and gas issues. 

I would recommend Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I had to use this on my Golden for a short period of time and it was great for him. It was hard to find ... I finally find it at Petco. But, last time I was in PetsMart they also had it.


----------

